
San Francisco bans credit-only stores - aritraghosh007
https://www.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/San-Francisco-to-join-list-of-those-banning-13824319.php
======
GaryNumanVevo
Credit-card only stores actively shut out a lot of people. Cash customers have
a large number of reasons to not use a card. Either they don't have an account
in the U.S, they prefer not to be tracked, or are homeless.

------
PHGamer
whatever happened to not shopping at stores because you didnt like their
terms. kinda stupid at least for the amazon store. the entire point of that
model was you didnt need to deal with a register because its got your face and
phone tracked. dealing with a register slows the process down.

~~~
kkarakk
it's a stopgap solution, there still isn't a solution for poorer folk who
can't afford a card(or the fees for a card). until our government issued
implanted chips come around i see physical presence of a human for
transactions being necessary to handle cash related issues

------
Traminer
In Italy we have exactly the opposite problem. Sob.

------
booblik
So now the $10 avocado toast will become affordable?

------
DeonPenny
good it was prejudice practice

------
xfour
Noticed it said brick and mortar. I’ve seen the practice much more prevalent
with the popular food trucks. In both cases I feel like speed is essential and
the moments where change is being made add up.

It is also like the article says dog-whistling the type of client you want at
your establishment though.

~~~
aritraghosh007
Uber accepts cash in many countries partly because they were also cash-first
economies but it'd be only fair to allow the full spectrum of the socio-
economic strata to be part of the everyday life proceedings, the very founding
pillar of the modern day democracy. A person shouldn't ideally be refused
service on a lawful ground, having cash or not having a card isn't a crime,
yet!

